# How to convert JPG to DST



## elmarks

Hi, 
I was recently told by an embroidery company that they needed my University Logo in a dst file rather than JPG? I've tried searching around to see what can be done (students keen to avoid cost haha) but I've hit a bit of a wall  Can anyone help? I'd really appreciate it! The file is attached if that helps


----------



## Noyb

Welcome to the TSG Forum
What size do you want it ??


----------



## elmarks

If it could be 9cm x 7cm that would be great! I'd like to use it on training tops/shorts etc


----------



## Noyb

How's this look ???


----------



## elmarks

That looks awesome! How did you do that?! Thank you so much!


----------



## Noyb

Redrew it in Photoshop to get it down to only 3 pure colors with defined edges ..... 
so my Janome auto digitizing software would know where the edges (outline) would be.
I also had to retype "Cricket", the original text was not bold enough to digitize


----------



## TheShooter93

*Noyb*, I still don't know how you do it.

I swear you work magic with these things.


----------



## Noyb

I'm using Janome's Customizer freeware (Auto Digitizer)... to support my wife's embroidery habit.
It does not do as good of a job as the pro Signal Punch can do.


----------



## abslamas

I also need some help converting a .jpg file to a .dst file for a hat. If you can convert the file for me to 3"x1.5" I would greatly appreciate it. Also can you remove the adress at the bottom it is not needed.


----------



## Noyb

Way too much Detail to Embroidery at that small size.
Sewing is not like printing a high resolution picture.
Even printing this one on cloth will probably not look good.
Address removed and a couple other "fixes" ...
Whatcha Think Duane .. Can you do this one ???


----------



## SignalPunch

Noyb said:


> Way too much Detail to Embroidery at that small size.
> Sewing is not like printing a high resolution picture.
> Even printing this one on cloth will probably not look good.
> Address removed and a couple other "fixes" ...
> Whatcha Think Duane ???


It's not a design I would want to try to put on a cap. It would look pretty good on a jacket back at double the image size.


----------



## elmarks

Wow thanks for taking the time to help with this Noyb! Really appreciate the help - as does everyone at the club


----------

